# What light to buy



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok so here's the deal right now I have a 6x39 t5 on my 65 gallon and it's starting to fail so I'm on the hunt for a new fixture by I'm not sure if I want to get an ati sunpower non dim-able or should I go led route in the same price range $700 max I know their are a few that claim they would work I'm not all that interested in eBay black boxes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

2 AI prime hd or the sunpower. Those would be my pick. If it's sps dominated then go t5 if it's a mixed reef then go for the 2 AI prime hd.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

What about reef breeders photon 32 v2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

That's another option. You listed you weren't interested in ebay black boxes. The reef breeders photon is exactly that. Just a little bit more advanced controller. Same bridge lux led that is mass assembled in China and a company puts there brand on.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh ok just stumbled upon the website never heard of them before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

What are you looking as your setup? Mixed reef? Sps? LPS? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sps/lps mixed following the aquaforest method 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

If your going to have a fair amount of sps I would say go for the ati, add a reefbrite and you'll get best of both worlds. That what I use and looks great.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Reef bright was a route I was looking at for my current setup are they that good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes. They add that pop that makes your corals very bright and great for night time viewing (not as moonlight).

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Alright thanks for the information 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Reefsupplies.ca sells evergrow fixtures, so I would not consider them ebay black boxes.

I'm not all that convinced that you need latest from premium brand LED fixtures for success, especially SPS. There's plenty of stories with success but the key I believe is knowing what you're getting from the lights, keep good water quality/parameters and flow.


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*What lights to buy*

Check out the Hamilton Fiji Sun T-5 H.O. system. Same type of reflectors used by ATI, and these systems are made in the U.S. Hamilton has been in business for over 20 years and their systems are used by most fish and coral wholesalers in the States. I bought one earlier this year and I have been very pleased with it, it's really well made. They do go on sale and their system includes german T-5 bulbs in it when you order, bulbs aren't extra. The people at Hamilton helped me out and let me know when the system went on sale.


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

I had a Hamilton mh fixture years ago it got rusted up really quick but I looked at the one you suggest anyway what kind of bulbs are they it seem like slim pickings for bulb selection 10 000k or actinic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*What Light To Buy*

The lights(T-5's) that the system comes with are made in germany and they are terrific, replacement bulbs can be ATI or other brands as long as they are H.O. bulbs. I really like the colour I'm getting from the german bulbs and I'll probably re-order new bulbs through Hamilton Lighting.
Like you I also had a Hamilton M.H. lighting unit I bought from Hamilton Lighting around 15 years ago, it is still being used at Reef Raft. It had a german reflector and aluminium hood (still no rust on hood) worked well. I never had any problems with the Hamilton hood and that was the main reason I went back, I wanted something that would last.
The lights I'm using are 4- 460nm blue, 1-10k white and 1- 420nm.


----------

